# No more rules for Shadow



## kshadow

Life changes unexpectedly. I am fairly new to this forum and within one week our life has changed tremendously.
For those who have read my thread "my Shadow" know how much he means to me, How much he has changed my life. 

5 days ago Shadow started limping. Then he stopped eating, he had lost so much weight that his abdomen looked swollen.

Shadow just turned 1, Oct.15 2015. 2days ago he was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia. He started whimpering out of pain today It's been going downhill ever since he started limping.

We have taken the decision to relieve him from his pain.

I had no idea how painful this can be. 

He is my most honest and loyal friend. 

Until the time we say good by, there are No more rules for Shadow...

Lots and lots of everything he likes....


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Very sorry to hear this, is surgery not an option?


----------



## Sabis mom

kshadow said:


> Life changes unexpectedly. I am fairly new to this forum and within one week our life has changed tremendously.
> For those who have read my thread "my Shadow" know how much he means to me, How much he has changed my life.
> 
> 5 days ago Shadow started limping. Then he stopped eating, he had lost so much weight that his abdomen looked swollen.
> 
> Shadow just turned 1, Oct.15 2015. 2days ago he was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia. He started whimpering out of pain today It's been going downhill ever since he started limping.
> 
> We have taken the decision to relieve him from his pain.
> 
> I had no idea how painful this can be.
> 
> He is my most honest and loyal friend.
> 
> Until the time we say good by, there are No more rules for Shadow...
> 
> Lots and lots of everything he likes....


 I am so sorry! Did you know your Shadow has the same birthday as me? Something about this seems really off to me, is there anyway you could get a second opinion? I would hate for you to lose a dog you don't need to. My heart goes out to you, I've been where you are.


----------



## dogma13

Oh man.So sorry you and Shadow are going through this.


----------



## kshadow

We did get a second opinion. Both said he was in a lot of pain.
Yes surgery is an option , but for such a young dog, he will never have the life he should. 
It is an painful atmosphere at home. Lots of tears, It's awefully hard of a decision but with guidance weighting in the long term we think it's best.


----------



## Sabis mom

I'm sorry.
Spoil him rotten, and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## kshadow

It hurts so much, I never want to go throuhh this ever again.


----------



## Sabis mom

I wish I could give you a hug.

When Sabi died, a great friend asked me if I would rather have never had Sabi so that I would not hurt. 

I wouldn't have traded a second of my time with her. 

Now I'm crying with you. You are not alone.


----------



## Moriah

I'm so very, very sorry to hear about your plight with Shadow. Such a sad situation. Thinking of you and your precious boy.


----------



## Chip18

I'm stunned and speechless! Searching for something, I'll throw out Acupuncture as a possibility, maybe provide some relief and give you time to think??


----------



## llombardo

Chip18 said:


> I'm stunned and speechless! Searching for something, I'll throw out Acupuncture as a possibility, maybe provide some relief and give you time to think??


If he is whimpering and in pain he might have dislocated it already. An FHO can work, but it needs to be done at this point.


----------



## Castlemaid

I'm so sorry for you and Shadow.  

I've moved your thread to "Preparing to Say Goodbye - this is a time for sympathy and support. I don't think we can all assess the situation from over the internet, I'm sure such a decision was not made without due consideration.


----------



## carmspack

"5 days ago Shadow started limping. Then he stopped eating, he had lost so much weight that his abdomen looked swollen.

Shadow just turned 1, Oct.15 2015. 2days ago he was diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia. He started whimpering out of pain today It's been going downhill ever since he started limping.

We have taken the decision to relieve him from his pain."

this doesn't sound consistent with hip dysplasia .

had there been doubt or concern prior to the 5 days ago when the dog started limping. 

Stopping eating , losing weight , swollen belly look sound like some other , some different condition -- .

Dogs with severe hip dysplasia can eat as much or more than the best of them, and try to motor along , and pain not necessary .

Second opinion -- I would hold off and have OFA become the professional , expert , second opinion. 

There are other ways to relieve pain . 

Hip Dysplasia , especially severe , doesn't just appear .

I don't know where you are or what the quality of your vet's placement and plates and ability to read results --- at least go the OFA route and then do what you must.


----------



## selzer

Something can aggravate it. Some dogs won't eat when they are in pain. But there could be other things going on as well. I don't know about the swollen abdomen, that was odd to me.


----------



## carmspack

orthopedic surgeon once told me you can make a good hip look bad , but you can't make a bad hip look good.
Leerburg even had a site that shows how placement affects results .


----------



## Castlemaid

I deleted a whole bunch of posts that were turning into personal bickering, and others that were inappropriate for the thread, and others that were okay but were in response to the deleted threads. 

Very sorry that this turned out this way.


----------



## Dragonheart

I send my condolences and many hugs to your way, I can't imagine ever having to make a decision like that on a young dog.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I hope you will see before it's too late. My first gsd, Massie, was diagnosed with severe bilateral HD at under a year old. She was clearly in a lot of pain and had impaired mobility. I had x-rays done and the diagnosis was confirmed by two vets. 

Massie lived to be just short of 11 years old, had a wonderful life and died of something unrelated. She had two hip surgeries, one a salvage surgery (like an FHO) and one total hip replacement. 

Hip dysplasia, no matter the severity, does not have to be a death sentence. 

What diagnostics were done?


----------



## MythicMut

I am so sorry for both you and Shadow. I wish you would consider another opinion. But whatever your decision is I know you will have put a lot of thought into it as he is truly your heart dog. I will be thinking of you and Shadow. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Very very sorry. I wish you peace in your decision. 

My Kayos has severe HD. She had a hip replaced. She is now almost 13 and dying of cancer, not HD. Yesterday she was chasing a ball in the yard. FWIW, our vet recommended PTS at 1 year for Kayos too. We said no way.


----------



## Findlay

You and your husband are so good to have opened your home to Shadow. 
Your posts on this forum are a testament to how much you love him and how grateful you are for the positive impact he has had on your life.

Every person who has followed your posts knows that you are doing what you believe is best for your Shadow.


----------



## Sabis mom

I hope you read this. I know you will not respond.

We all do the best we can with what we have. No one has any right to expect or demand that we do more, regardless of personal feelings or beliefs. 
You brought a young, sad, frightened dog into your home, and into your heart. You put aside your misgivings and gave him the very best you could. As sad as it is that he has to leave you so young, consider that had you not stepped in he would be suffering and in pain somewhere where no one cared. Every tear you shed is a testament to your love. These decisions are never easy, if they were they wouldn't be decisions. I wish you peace on this journey and hope that in the coming darkness you find the light that Shadow left for you.
They all come to us to guide us through a small part of our journey, to take us to the next part. They give so much, and ask so little. Unlike us mere humans they do not condemn or judge, they simply love. 
And that is the lesson, that's what they need us to know. In the end the whys and what ifs don't matter, time is irrelevant. All that matters is the love.

Godspeed Shadow.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

So well said Sabis mom. 

Surgery may not be an option for them and they have made the decisions they have made with the dog's best interest at heart. 

What I was able to do for my dog may not have been possible for them.


----------



## Amshru

I'm so sorry to hear your news. I believe that we all have a significant bond with our dogs and that only we, as their carers, can make decisions in their best interest. Whatever you decide, you understand your circumstances and those of your dog and I wish you all comfort in the decision you make.


----------

